# Big guy on a 2010 RS



## anotherguy (Dec 9, 2010)

So I am ordering a new frame to build up and once it's done I am trying to decide between selling my 2010 Cervelo RS or getting some sturdy wheels for my dad to ride it. He is probably around 260-270 right now and I think riding would be a great way for him to drop some weight, which he has been actively working at but struggling to do. I know Cervelo doesn't specify maximum rider weights for their frames but I don't want to put him on something that isn't safe, let alone have him be discouraged if he breaks it.

Obviously, I can sell it and buy something else but it's a great bike and it seems like a shame to sell it for a loss. Any input is appreciated (including wheel suggestions).


----------



## doctorbaster (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a 2009 RS. I weigh over 300. Only problem I ever had was a broken spoke on the reynolds assault wheels. My frame looks as good as the day I got it.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 9, 2010)

doctorbaster said:


> I have a 2009 RS. I weigh over 300. Only problem I ever had was a broken spoke on the reynolds assault wheels. My frame looks as good as the day I got it.


Thanks! It has always felt like a very sturdy frame so I figured he would be fine on it.


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm about 235 and I have 2010 RS with the stock fulcrum racing 7 wheels and about 3500 miles on it. Tightened the spokes once right after I got it and havent touched them since and they are still very true. No complaints whatsoever.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

the frame will be fine. The more important thing is to get decent wheels that can handle that kind of weight.


----------



## horizon1967 (Jun 8, 2008)

1stmh said:


> the frame will be fine. The more important thing is to get decent wheels that can handle that kind of weight.


Wheel selection is key,fulcrum wheels are extremely strong and should handle the bigger man.I'v got fulcrum 5's and I must admit I have not looked after them at all.Yet they are still perfect,gone over potholes at speed yet there still true.The hubs are loud some like this some don't,I'm still not sure even after 3 years do I really like the loud hubs.

However there stiff spin really well and are super strong.Maybe they might be a wheel for your dad.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

If the frame ever cracks, breaks, etc. etc. due to a non-crash, Cervelo will replace for free. I got a 2011 for a 2008 after the front dr hanger broke off.


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil (Jun 22, 2011)

I just got the 2010 Cervelo RS and it also has the Fulcrum 7 - I took it for a spins today this week. Once when I first got it and my brother and I were racing for fun on a backroad to test the "carbon fiber feeling" and i hit a pothole and my bike seems fine. I took it from My area to Seal Beach, CA with a few rough paths on the trail and it seems fine as well.

I am 289lbs on a 54cm. The only thing I might want to change is the saddle, not sure where to start. It could be me not having enough time in the saddle or maybe just because I'm over weight. After a few more rides I'll reassess my decision. 

The Cervelo RS has been a great investment for me and I've done loads of research before jumping on it. I couldnt even be happier with my decision. Time to get cycling-fit and drop the weight. 

Goodluck!


----------

